# THE RUNWAY > Family Travel Forum >  Traveling tips?

## marcosmithw

Travelling is most important in every person's life. There are many tips for travelling like have all information about travel place, facility, culture, language in advance, do hotel booking, take all important documents, take small first aid kit and so on.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Traveling plays a vital role in everyone's life. People should carry enough money and important documents very carefully at the time of traveling.

----------


## GFI

These tips are good which are mentioned you. I’d like to add some more tips for travelling with kids:
•	Be careful in busy places like airports Disney homes etc
•	Keep medicines and poisons away from small children and watch that children don't eat any plants
•	Remind children about road safety rules, hold the hand of children whenever you cross the roads
•	When you leaving your home for holidays remind children about family protection
•	Wearing the colorful dressing to make their visibility and remember what they are wearing
I hope it will help for those peoples who travelling with kids.

----------


## crabiajohan

Thanks for sharing travelling tips .
I also like the travelling very much with family and friends . i suggest also some important points about travelling like before going on a travel 
decide your best destination , estimate the budget of your vacation, keep the medicines and necessity things before packing in your bag etc.
Holiday inn express hotel kissimmee

----------


## searchnmeet

Thanks for sharing traveling tips, i love to travel with my buddies.

----------


## Katherin

I love to travel. Thanks for this awesome travelling tips.

----------


## Robby Cott

Perhaps it's the onset of old age but the idea of travelling with kids is starting to really grow on me !  :Big Grin:  I don't have any kids but my brother visited me while on a long trip through Europe with his wife and two kids and here's what I learned that I think is worth passing on:

PLAY - bring lots of games with you to keep them occupied during idle moments waiting for trains and planes or when you need a rest. Things like playing cards, child-friendly apps on your phone or tablet device, or just some crayons and a colouring book.EASE your load -  if you have a baby or very young child, a pram or stroller is not very convenient. Invest in a baby sling to make carrying your kid a lot easier. They don't take up lots of space and are definitely worth bringing along.HUMOUR them - kids want to feel like a grown up. Give yours their very own camera so they can document their journey like an adult. They will LOVE this.ENCOURAGE your kids to keep a travel diary. Not only will this keep them busy throughout the trip but it will also make for a lovely momento for them and the family in later years.MONITOR them at all times ! For example, don't let them pack theuir own rucksacks. They're likely to bring along a deluge of useless items that will only make their bag heavy. Guess who will end up having to carry it  :Big Grin:  On a side note--and because I'm a fan of sustainable travel--an Ergobag is a lovely gift to give your child for a journey instead of a conventional backpack. The reason why is because they are made 100% from recycled material.RELAX - it's could be a stressful journey at times whether you have the kids with you or not. Take it easy and remember to have fun, otherwise your stress could rub off on them too.

I hope I remember these ideas when I go for my first trip with little ones !

----------


## JennyBrown

Thank you, it was very useful for me!!

----------


## sankalppatil732

If you are planing to travel to India best place so don't miss these place of India's most beautiful place.
As India is all these things, and more. How can you possibly prepare yourself? Start with our tips for taking the ultimate travel plunge: going to India for the first time!
Early morning at the Taj Mahal, Agra.

----------


## davidsmith36

These tips are great which are specified you. I'd get a kick out of the chance to include some more tips for going with children: 

1.Be cautious in occupied spots like air terminals Disney homes and so forth 

2.Keep solutions and toxins far from little kids and watch that youngsters don't eat any plants 

3.Remind youngsters about street wellbeing rules, hold the hand of kids at whatever point you cross the streets 

4.When you leaving your home for occasions remind youngsters about family assurance

----------


## steffidsouza46

Best Travel Tips. Be Flexible. Make a List. Learn Common Phrases of the Local Language. Don't Forget an Extra Camera Battery (or Two) Always Bring a Sarong. Always Buy Travel Insurance. Make Photocopies of Important Documents. Pack Extra Underwear.

----------


## Roosje

Before you travel always ensure that you have packed all your essentials a day earlier. Also ensure you pack light so that you do not struggle with your luggage on your travel. If you are travelling to a location you are not familiar with do research in advance and also interact with locals in that area as you travel to make sure you are still on right track.

----------

